# Newbie!



## storywewrote (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, I'm new! I joined to get my voice out there. It's time to make some moves. So check out my gallery (storywewrote on deviantART) and let me know. Thanks!!


~Melissa:blushing:


----------

